# Military Police National Motorcycle Relay Ride



## garb811 (9 Aug 2013)

Just wanted to bring to the attention of the Milnet.ca family that currently the 5th Annual MPNMRR is ongoing.  The ride started in Halifax on 6 Aug and will end up in Esquimalt on 25 Aug.  Over the years there have been a couple of different formats but this year they have gone back to the format of having riders make the entire journey from coast to coast with 4 riders taking up the challenge.

Funds raised this year go to benefit the Military Police Fund for Blind Children (with two provinces splitting that with the Children's Wish Foundation).   In years past there was a 50/50 split with other charities and it has raised approx $170,000 for charity over the past 5 years.

Details can be found at the MPNMRR home page and on the MPNMRR Facebook page.


----------

